# box "o" footballs



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW not too shabby.


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice, I am still somewhat new to the area and fishing saltwater. Those are snapper right?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

okiman said:


> Nice, I am still somewhat new to the area and fishing saltwater. Those are snapper right?


Vermillion Snapper or what we call Mingo's. Footballs are a term used for large Mingo's

Personally I would much rather eat mingo that red snapper.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

feelin' wright said:


> Personally I would much rather eat mingo that red snapper.


+1. Nice box of fish!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lots of "football buritos" there. Fantastic haul!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice box-O-fish. How far out? Water depth?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

the edge, anywhere, about 30 miles

find ledges and drop offs 165-190


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice box of fish


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a mess of Mingo's. going this weekend, havent been able to go since Labor day. We were catching some 19 inch mingo's then. Glad to know they are still there.
Thanks


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Mingo's*

Awesome box of fish, one of my favorites. Way to go!!!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Gonna have to hire a maid to do all that cleaning!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice MONGO'S!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice grade of mingo.


----------

